# my training and diet log wit pics



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey people i was looking at frogs log and decided to keep one if this is in the wrong place i apologies. i will post the days food and training each day and post new pics every two weeks. and todays pics are here and a plan of my diet and my training plan

height- 5'11''

weight- 165lbs

bf% maybee 15%














































here goes

tomorows food.

6.00am- wake

6.15am- bowl of porridge, 2 boiled egg, and full of raisons and hazelnuts

7.00am- gym

8.30am- fin at gym, 1 protien shake, bannana

12.00am- 2xwholemeal tortilla wrap 1x chicken breast salad and fetacheese

2.pm - protien shake

5.pm - steak and veg spn of olive oil on veg

8.30pm - chiken breast

10.30pm- protien shake spn full of peanut butter

mon- chest and tri

flat bench

incline bench

dips

skull crushers

close grip bench

wed - back and bi

deadlifts

1 arm db rows

wide grip pull ups

chin ups

bi curls

fri - legs and shoulders

squats

leg press

shoulder press

press and cleans

super set = side raises front raises and bent over raises

tue nad thurs cardio to keep bf down

any way if people also want to add stuff or advise your welcome to id be thankfull as so far iv had some great advise from you guys .

ps im trying a super clean , bulk. and opinions on bf% and pics welcome

thanks warren


----------



## Adampski (Feb 5, 2007)

Your in pretty slim shape I like it!

For me I can't see why you do tuesday and thursday cardio to keep/get low bodyfat, It'll go if you stick to good eating and decent working out. What you ganna do for cardio though?


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Routine and food starting to look much better. Keep it up 

Id think about adding some Calf presses ( I do these on the leg press machine) and/or some standing calf raises.


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

Well done for posting pics.

Consider dropping one of your tricep movements,also the superset on shoulders may be overkill.Add sldl's in place of leg press


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers for the comments lads

i have dropped the skull crushers as they are causing extreme pain when i attempt them but have made good strength gains on mon routine since last week

i do add calf raises but forgot to write them down i only do them every 2 weeks tho as my calfs are my cramp areas.

i have also dropped the cardio on tue and thurs but i am doing time on the heavy bag and some skipping as i box so i like to keep that up also i will add some tabata style in if the next pics look as if im adding fat but well see.

any way todays log 11 - 02 - 08

i had a mishap with the alarm clock lol so

9.15 - woke

9.30 - 2 boiled eggs and a bowl of porridge with handfull of raisons

10.40 - gym, fin at 12

12.00 - protien shake and bannana

2.30 - 200g chicken breast in fahita with veg

3.00 - pear

5.30 - 300g steak diced, carrots, parsnip, taty, turnip, eas and corn

7.30 protien shake

9.30 - 200g chicken breast - planned

11.30 - protien shake - planned

todays work out was as follows

flat bench - 3x5 2x4 @55kg (5kg more than last week)

incline - 2x5 3x4 @ 50kg ( 10kg more than last week)

dips - 1x5 free weight 2x5 2.5kg added 1x4 2.5kg 1x3 2.5kg added 1x4 free weight

close grip - 5 x5 @25kg

flys machine - 2x5 @60kg [email protected] 60kg 1x3 @60kg

:lift:

feeling good but very full lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ey people i got through the rest of yesterdays food although the cicken was tough to handle lol

but i have a quick question which will be much appreiciated if any one can help,

im looking at fat burners but have heard you need a calorie defiecent diet for them to work, i was going to use them to burn off extra fat, as you guys reading this know im trying to do a super clean bulk trying to add no fat . even tho this will slow my gains down.

is it worth me taken them, will they stump my gains or just affect fat??

cheers guys ill be on later with todays round up.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

12 - 02 - 08

9.00 - woke

9.30 - protien shake and bowl of porridge oats

10.15 - gym

12.00 - 2 boiled eggs 3 slices wholemeal bread

3.30 - wolemeal pasta, wit 200g chicken kidney beans, peas and 1/2 can chopped tomatoes and a small peice of feta cheese

7.00 - home made veg soup with 2 sliced wholemeal bread and 200g chicken

10pm - a cheeky bag of salted peanuts at te pub( but no alcohol only 5 pints of water )

11.30 - protien shake before kip

i went tpo the gym today due to feeling very bloated and feeling im getting fat due to the ammount im eating so this is what i done

10 mins on x trainer

10 mins on treadmill

3 x 10 situps

3 x 10 decline situps off bench

3 x 10 25kg weight in hand and lean to the side and back up ( ting for obs)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

13 - 02 - 08

9.30 - woke

10.00 - got out of bed ''haha i loves me bed''

10.45 - protien shake

11.15 - 3 scrambled eggs 3 slices wolemeal toast

12.00 - gym - fin at 1.00

1.05 - protien shake and bannanna

3.30 - 2 boiled eggs 3 slices of wholemeal bread

7.00 - wholemeal pasta, tomatoes, kidney beans, peas , corn, carrot, little bit feta cheese

10.30 - 200g chicken breast diced, wholemeal rice fahita wholemeal wrap

some garlic and veg salsd in

1.20 now so im off for a good 9 or so hours hehehe

11 - iv run out of protien aaaaaaaaaaggggggghhhh

help on the last two??

back and bi day today - all in all went well

dead lifts - [email protected] 50kg, [email protected] 70,3x5 @ 75kg

wide grip ull ups - 1x5 @ 45kg, 3x5 @40kg, 2x3 @ 40kg ( the weight is better when loweras its ammount of weigh assisting me)

palms facing each other chin ups - 3x5 @ 35kg, 2x4 @ 35kg ( but i was lifting myself faster that the chair was helping so im close to just bodyweight)

bent over rows single arm db - 4x5 @ 25kg, 1x3 @ 25kg

curls 1 arm at a time - 12kg db 4x5, and 1x3

what exersice is best to add as a isolation for the bicept ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

14 - 02 - 08

ok st v day a bit of a naughty tea but here goes today.

10.15 - wake

10.30 - 2 weetabix semi skimmed milk

12.00 - gym - fin at 1.00

2.00 - 4 eggs 3 slices wholemesal toast

4.00 - 2 eggs boiled 2 slices wolemeal bread

7.00 - heres the bad one lol - 200g chicken mixed wit korma curry and veg with brown rice and a garlic naan bread ( its st v day lol)

10.30 - 200g chicken with tomatoes and oregno

12.00 sleep

i did go o the gym as im too worried about my bf% levels rising and summer on its was but i only did

10 mins on the x trainer - 1800 steps

10 mins on treadmill

30 situps


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

15 - 02 - 08

10.00 - woke

10.30 - 2 weetabix semi skimmed milk

11.00 - gym - 12.00 fin

12.05 - protien bar and bannana

2.45 - 4 eggs 3 slices of bread

6.30 - 250g steak, potato, head of brochli,sweet corn, peas

9.00 - a slither of cherry pie ( it was 2cm at its biggest point by 5cm lol)

10.00 - 200g chicken in tomatoes and some feta cheese in

gym was leg and shoulders day

squat on smith - 65kg plus bar 3x5 2x4

leg press - 3x5 @170kg 2x3 @170kg

clean and press - 40kg 3x5 2x2

soulder press - 17.5kg 2x5 1x3

side raises - 2x5 @ 7kg db

calf raises - 2x10 level 11 (wat ever weight that is) but calf still sore off last week

shoulders now burning and my legs are getting shakey already


----------



## danbon (Jan 7, 2007)

Hey man.

Found ya thread. you eat more than i do ha ha. I have a serious hunger problem. i never feel like eatin. not good huh. just keep with the trainin and listen to these guys.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

mate i never feel like eating either its a chor at te moment but i can feel myself wanting to eat more now than mon lol i get to the end of a meal and 40mins later i tink hhhmm im hungry again lol


----------



## ZAMBON (Apr 7, 2007)

keep chipping away at it bud..you have a slim build..keep eating like you are and training and your on your way..nice ink BTW


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

16 - 02 - 08

11.20 - woke - its a sat lol

11.45 - 50g cicken in 2 slices of whole meal bread

3.30 - 4 scrambled eggs, 2 slices wolemeal toast

6.40 - 2 boiled eggs 3 slices of wholemeal toast

9.30 - 200g of steak, 1 carrot, 1 onion all in a bowl

11.30 - bed

not a big input today but i have been asleep most of it lol i love sleep.

no exersice all rest exept a walk to put on the lottery


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok its now sunday and my 7th day so here is my diet for today and underneath i will post the calories of eash day this week along with prot carbs and fat its not too acurate just off packaging etc but i have been weighting my meat so i should be fairly accurate i could not tell you how much of the veg etc i eat so i will only be counting

this for

steak

bread

eggs

chicken

milk

oats

prot shake

and tuna ( which i had once and only once lol )

weetabix

patsa

17 - 02 - 08

11.35 - woke

12.00 - 2 boiled eggs, 3 slices brown bread

3.00 - pasta with tomatoes

6.30 - 1 tin of tuna with pasta

9.50 - 200g steak carrots and musrooms

over and out:lift:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well i have worked out the calories and prot but this does not include the veg and fruit i eat in the day which can be quite alotbut for what i eat there is not many calories here

i will set it out like this

date - kcals - prot

11.02.08 - 1832 - 280

12.02.08 - 1974 - 140

13.02.08 - 1930 - 213

14.02.08 - 1673 - 173

15.02.08 - 2039 - 223

16.02.08 - 1616 - 166

17.02.08 - 1260 - 147

all week this totals out to 12324 kcals and 1342g of protien

no i was told a rough guide to maintanace kcals is bodyweight multiplied by 15 therfore mine is

2475 kcals per day

and 1 - 1.5g of protien per lbs of bodyweight therfore it sould be between 165 g per day and 247 g per day

but on average this week i have hit

kcals avper day this week = 1761 ( just including the foods mentioned )

protien average per day this week = 192g

like i said i have missed out all the veg as i cant work it out and some other things such as the wrap i had in my wraps, cheese, some rice this week but its not going to be that far out i cant imagine lol

well bad news is even tho i a eating all the time and what i feel is alot and my kcals are way off

aaaaaagggggghhhhhhh i thought i was eating so much


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

18 - 02 - 08

after realising i dont actually eat that many kcals i decided to up the intake a little not too much as i dont want to get fat lol

so here goes todays food

wake - 10.30

10.45 - 100g oats 400ml skimmed milk and 1 boiled egg

11.45 - gym fin @ 12.15

12.15 - bannana

2.20 - 100g pasta, 200g steak, 10g feta cheese

6.00 - 200g taty, 200g turnip, 90g carrots,100g sweet taty,140gsweet corn, 200g chicken.

10.00 - 4 eggs scrambled 2 wholemeal bread.

comes to 2627 calories and 220.4g of protien

work out - wel todays workout went well all the weight got knocked up again so strength is defo improoving

flat bench [email protected] 40kg warm up

3x5 @ 60kg

1x4 @ 60kg

1x3 @ 60kg

incline bench - 2x10 @ 40kg warm up

1x4 @ 55kg

1x2 @ 55kg struggled so dropped weight to

1x4 @ 52 1/2 kg

2x3 @ 52 1/2kg

dips - 1x10 @ no weight

5x5 @ 2.5kg

close grip bench - 4x5 @ 35kg

1x3 @ 35kg

fly machine - [email protected] 60kg

[email protected] 65kg

so up

5kg on flat bench

5kg for 2 and 2 1/2 kg for 3 on incline

dips although no more weight i did them all so still improovement

f5kg for 2 sets on flys


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

19 - 02 - 08

9.50 - wake

10.15 - 2 slices of wholemeal toast 1 boiled egg

12.00 - gym - 1.00fin

1.00 - protien shake and bannana

3.00 - 4 scrambled eggs half tin of baked beans

6.30 - 100g wholemeal rice wit 200g chicken 1 egg ( like egg fried rice witout te frying lol)

8.00 - bannana and a yoghurt

9.15 - i had a cheat with a tunocks tea cake and i loved it i tells ya haha

10.15 - shake

12-15 - bed - planed lol

works out at kcals 2612 and 213g of protien

as for the gym i done 10 mins on the x trainer and beat my pb of 1800 sterps in 10 min by hitting 2050.

and 10 mins on treadmill then some ab and ob work .

still really paranoid over my bf levels but we will see in sundays pics

now im off to get 9 hrs lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok so the time as come for round 2 of pics, it has been exactle 2 weeks since the first photos have been taken so im not expecting much difference as its only 2 weeks maybee after 8-12 i will see some significant differance but in the two weeks

weight - up 2.5lbs

bf% - same as before at a guess

here we go i will put 1st pic followed by new 1









































































well there we go not much of a change but im up 2.5lbs and strength is getting much better im adding weight every session.

also if some one knows ow to fix ese pics so tey are all facing down it would be much apprieciated i ave tried and done it on photobucket but it doesnt come out the correct way. 

thanks guys warren


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hopefully some one can fix them images i saved them all as the msge board size and facing down but they havent came up like that . would be much better comparison if were same size facing same way thanks


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

cool thread.,

for your breaksfast try buying a blender, throw your milk, oats protein and some peanut butter in there give it a whirl. leave it 10 mins, gfive it another whirl and drink it. Goes down really easy and tastey as and gets some good fats in your breaky !!!

When Im at work I have 2 oatabix, pint and a pint of water, egg white powder and some flaxseed powder. Akll in the shaker, give it a shake every couple of minutes for 10 - 15 mins and neckit.

I find eating oats so boring I cant hack it but mixed up in a shake no problem.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate ill try that tomorow,

im still busy trying to sort these pics lol

http://s215.photobucket.com/albums/cc220/warren_blackburn/?action=view&current=907518bb.pbr

theres a link to a little slide show lol closest i could do, it wont make any diff like as im only 2 weeks in and although 2.5 lbs up the only difference i can see is that my two little lines on my stomach and abs are more apparent. lol

but i guess that means i havent put on much fat if any lol


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

">

great log m8 but for the love of god and baby J pull your pants up a bit next time


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

lol yeah i d realise till i put them on the comp and i was still half asleep when they were took , my gf was on way home so i had to quickly take them and then get back into bed lol

apologies to every one as sat food list has went missing so i cant log it but there was no alcohol or shi te in there.

wooohooo 2 weeks no alcohol so far


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

[No message]


----------



## WelshLad (Feb 26, 2008)

looking good mate !!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate , well 2.5lbs up to now if i can averge it out to 2lbs per 2 fortnight till may/june time then i can hopefullt put on a good 15lbs , then cut for the hot weather .

altough the weigt will proble slow down by then but still id take less waight for less fat to have to cut.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hello all well first off i shall apologise, my excell as been faulty of late and i havent had a chance to update all. i will try back date soon but for not i will give a break down of the lifts on wed and fri.

wedd was my back and bi day went like this

deads - 3x5 85kg 2x4 85kg

pull ups - 3x5 body weight 2x3 body weight

lat pull down - 4x5 75kg 1x4 75kg

BOR - 30kg db 5x5

curls - cant remember

fri was legs and soulders and i dont know if its creatine or just a good day but i blitzed the squates up by alot

squats - 5x5 - at 72.5kg thats 7.5 kg eavier that week befor and also 1x4 at 75kg thats 10kg in 1 week

shoulder press 4x5 - 20kg 1x4 20kg

leg press - 4x5 - 177.5kg 1x3 - 177.5kg

press and clean - 3x5 2x4 at 50kg

calf raises - 2 x10 at level 16

side rases - 5x5 at 12.5kg


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok its been one month so here are the stats -

still 5'11

170lbs +5lbs

lifts/from/to/ -----increase

flat bench/50kg/62.5kg/ -----+12.5kg

incline/40kg/55kg/ -----+15kg

dips/-10kg/7kg/ -----+17kg

deads/50kg/90kg/ -----+40kg

chins/35kg/0/ -----+35kg

db BOR/25kg/35kg/ -----+10kg

squat/40kg/80kg/ -----+40kg

leg press/155kg\180kg/ -----+25kg

press and clean/40kg/55kg/ -----+15kg

db shoulder press/15kg/22kg/ -----+7kg

heres the pics - first pic 1 month ago 2nd pic this morning





































comments apprieciated - its only been 1 onth but i cant see any difference personally lol 

thanks guys warren


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

There has been a little change! Keep at it! Nice Tat!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers i suppose i dont look fatter so ther is plus lol


----------



## BabyYoYo (Mar 7, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> cheers i suppose i dont look fatter so ther is plus lol


Haha.. yes definitely a plus!!!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

any more advise?? anyone


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Its just a matter of getting your head down and going for it in the gym mate, keep getting the meals in. It will take time - but in 2 years if you keep plugging away your notice a big diffrence.

Best of luck.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers, well i have put on weight and dont look fatter so i will take that as 5lbs or muscle this month


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> cheers, well i have put on weight and dont look fatter so i will take that as 5lbs or muscle this month


lol you genetic freak you 5lbs of muscle in a month!:hail:


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> lol you genetic freak you 5lbs of muscle in a month!:hail:


LOL.:love:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

lol obv be some water fat etc but i thinkim looking leaner but im heavier si dont know how that is?


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> lol obv be some water fat etc but i thinkim looking leaner but im heavier si dont know how that is?


You have more 'mass' and a similar amount of fat, so the fat is spread out, making you look leaner.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

pre or post crap? that makes a bit of a diffrence, also stuff like glicogen stores in the muscle tissue ect. all ads to the weight.

to be fair natural your be lucky to get that in 1 year (for a average guy). imagine 5lbs of steak. think about that...

odds are its around 1/2lb to 1 lb of muscle if your very lucky (but to be fair your a new to it so gains will come quick in the first year if your genetics are decent). the rest is water, suggars ect..

Just relax and enjoy it! The mirror is your best friend and your worst critic in the months and years to come. Some days you will be fuller, other days your hate yourself because your be flat for some reasion (probably carb depeleted).


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> pre or post crap? that makes a bit of a diffrence, also stuff like glicogen stores in the muscle tissue ect. all ads to the weight.
> 
> to be fair natural your be lucky to get that in 1 year (for a average guy). imagine 5lbs of steak. think about that...
> 
> ...


To give you an example...

My weight varies from 245lbs at 6am post crap and wee (Dry), to 252lbs at 10pm in a fed state.

Current training cycle (I'm natty) has given me gains of 7lbs in 8 weeks, of which I estimate 3-4lbs at best will be muscle.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

^ and rember hes a giant so hes got a big frame.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cool guys, well i always get weighed at sunday orn after toilet duties totally empty lol. then pics then breakie n start to eat. well i dint know how to judge of genetics guess that will be the next few months that will decide that but iam and always have been fairly good at athletic activity, and excelled at wat i go for , football team, rugby team, kickboxing and boxing junior titles. so im sure if i give it the same dedication i will get there.

my aim is 4lbs in the next 4 weeks that will make me 174lbs


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> ^ and rember hes a giant so hes got a big frame.


Most of the gain is back on my legs.

I lost 2inches in two weeks while on holiday - the food was shocking so I was barely eating and doing too much drinking.... :rolleye11 .... and the quads are the first place the body catabolises (apparently - so a nurse told me...)

As Wogi says - I'm a giant. So sadly a 7lb gain on me looks like nothing...


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Most of the gain is back on my legs.
> 
> I lost 2inches in two weeks while on holiday - the food was shocking so I was barely eating and doing too much drinking.... :rolleye11 .... and the quads are the first place the body catabolises (apparently - so a nurse told me...)
> 
> As Wogi says - I'm a giant. So sadly a 7lb gain on me looks like nothing...


I think thats because thats where the majority of the fat is stored in a healthy male.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> I think thats because thats where the majority of the fat is stored in a healthy male.


Would that make a difference? I know the quads are (should be...) the largest (combined) muscle group, but muscle is easier to catabolise than oxidising fat


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Would that make a difference? I know the quads are (should be...) the largest (combined) muscle group, but muscle is easier to catabolise than oxidising fat


doh yea sorry i ment muscle tissue. in my study of hobos/crack heads where i used to work they always seem to lose the mass of the legs first. so it seems to point to that.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

wogihao said:


> doh yea sorry i ment muscle tissue. in my study of hobos/crack heads where i used to work they always seem to lose the mass of the legs first. so it seems to point to that.


Cool cheers Wogi


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

how tall are you ? lol

well i dont tink i look too different for 5 lbs in weight on me.


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> how tall are you ? lol
> 
> well i dont tink i look too different for 5 lbs in weight on me.


6ft 6in


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah 6'6 is pretty tall lol, im only 5'10.5 - 5'11'' always wanted to hit 6' but not much chance now im 20


----------



## Tall (Aug 14, 2007)

TH&S said:


> Most of the gain is back on my legs.
> 
> *I lost 2inches in two weeks while on holiday* - the food was shocking so I was barely eating and doing too much drinking.... :rolleye11 .... and the quads are the first place the body catabolises (apparently - so a nurse told me...)
> 
> As Wogi says - I'm a giant. So sadly a 7lb gain on me looks like nothing...


Just checked and the wheels are getting there again - sat at 28in (thank chuff for muscle memory!)


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

where abouts are they measured from. im going to have a measure so i can see any improovement on my 13'' pea shooters lol but i never know where to measure legs or chest oris i keep my arms up or down when measureing chest.

litle side note today was a good session in the gym

bench - 65kg 1x5,1x3 - 62.5g 1x3 3x5

incline db - 4x5 1x4 at 22.5kg

dips - 5x5 7kg

close grip40kg 5x5

fly machine level 11 5x5

i havent added as much as would have wanted but proble becuse my diet over fri sat and sun was appauling hardly ate and then when i did it was ****e. have been very down as i hadd to put my german shepard down on friday and have been devastated, had him since i was 4 im nearly 21 now so he lived a good long life but still hard to loose. but no excuse really i should still eat.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

good days training today i hit the 100kg on my deadlift, i did do 3 at 120kg but form was bad so i dropped the weight.

upped my db rows to 40kg with good form im happy as a pig in .... shizer


----------



## genan (Jul 19, 2007)

100kg? it`s party time have some reps


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate need them lol im on a massive venture to get my bench to 100kg lol but short time gaol is just 77kg ie my bodyweight lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok so its been a little over a month now since i started training i tink about 5-6 weeks ( well from first pic on 10 feb till these today ill put the old one then new next to it) im up to 173.5 so thats a gain of 8.5lbs not that it looks like that but i do think my back is looking better if i do blow my own trumpet lol.

pics to follow in approx t minus 5 mins


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Tisk tisk its been 5 mins...


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

there comeing now there coming lol damn photobucket lol


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

been like 15 min hasn't it ?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)




----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

there we go lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

oh and excuse the less hair on the belly lol i slipped with the clippers and had took too muc so had to take it off now i miss my snail trail lol


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well i was going to do sprints today but its absolutly ****ing down with snow lol so i think not. i will get a few sets of light pressups and squats to get some sort of movement in my day lol.

i have also started upping my carb intake a bit , instead of 100g oats for breaky its now 150g and also i have added a extra egg so 5 per (day 4 yolks)

and instead of 2 pasta meals at 100g of pasta its now 125g pasta .

i think i will do some light ab work in the house today as well as i havent trained the in a wile , and ill train them hard on thurs me thinks.

any comments on pic please leave good or bad dont hold back it wont help nothing by lying lol

thanks warren


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Ok first I dont see any diffrence but then I wouldnt expect to its to short a time to notice.

Keep training hard and sleeping/eating right and progress is inevitable - but you have to stick with it. It will take time. your looking at maby 6 months for a small change and so on, overtime your results start to stack up and your notice theres a big change. But honestly it takes years.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

Looks like you have lost some body fat there. Your obliques have come on alot.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers for the input mate, im happy with the progress so far and the tapemeasure indicates i have improoved so im happy nough for the time, like you said 5-6weeks is nothing of a time scale for training but i have put half n inch on my bis since xmass and here is a pic of me at new years day befor i started training at all. i started training about 2-3 weeks after this pic

heres a comparison that keeps me motavated. i figuer by this tgime next year i will have a much better physique


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

nathanlowe said:


> Looks like you have lost some body fat there. Your obliques have come on alot.


thats due to lighting, camera angle and distance from lens.

Warren - your enjoying your training thats the main thing, the strenght increases keep you motivated in the short term. Thats a good thing.


----------



## MXD (Jan 23, 2008)

looks like obvious fat loss to me.


----------



## nathanlowe (Jan 8, 2008)

When taking photos, as im going to do some soon. How far away should they be taken ?

Obv, the furthur away, the more muscle definition shows etc.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well thanks for the input all, im sure everyone will be right in one way,

personally i think i have got bigger and look leaner but i judge off famly and mirror so see every little detail lol,

but im sure wogi is correct too, the lighting will make differences in the pics.

im 165lbs in the first pics and the latest in 173.5lbs so i have defo gone up but i dont know how much weight it takes befoe a notacible difference is seen.

measurement wise i think im up (i think it was) 1/2 ans inch bi's 1'' calfs

1/2'' chest . and up 8.5lbs and i think my bf is still at 15% whic is waht it was at begining.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> cheers for the input mate, im happy with the progress so far and the tapemeasure indicates i have improoved so im happy nough for the time, like you said 5-6weeks is nothing of a time scale for training but i have put half n inch on my bis since xmass and here is a pic of me at new years day befor i started training at all. i started training about 2-3 weeks after this pic
> 
> heres a comparison that keeps me motavated. i figuer by this tgime next year i will have a much better physique


ok this is how your mind plays tricks on you, noice your hand and leg postioning in both pictures notice how in the pic on the left there are a number of things that are diffrent.

your slouching in your first picture, this is shown by your shoulder rotation, also your arms are closer to your body and makeing it look worse than it is in reality. Now also notice that your knees are closer togeather.

Now compared to picture 2, your shoulders are back, arms are further out so are your legs - a much more confident "look at my nob" pose. your also further back. Now what has this changed your fat deposits are far less noticable because when you stand up straight your chest expands and the fat is spread further your also because your standing straight pulling your stomach in. Makeing everything look better.

Your see it all the time in before and after pics in magazines. (alough ususaly you would have pro lighting and a tan for the last pic).


----------



## kboy (Nov 9, 2007)

You have made improvements and thats all that matters, keep doing what your doing, rome wasn't built in a day, and as expalined already it will take months to see big improvements.

But I would say despite camera angle etc, you looked to have shifted some body fat and you look leaner in the second post, not bigger, just leaner, but a good base to build on.

So keep training hard, keep with the diet, take plenty of rest and for sure you will grow..

Above all else, enjoy it!

Keep it up.....


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

wogi- yeah agree but for me thats good as before i was always slouching and back bent, now i hold my self correctly, its not just about muscle gain but overall look so im happy but tanks for the input as said before its better for me to get the truth rather than 100% lies lol. but like said i am up 8.5lbs and inches on body abs are showing more so im appy.

kboy- yeah mate i know, and the rest aint a problem i get plent of it lol


----------



## Clydefrog (Apr 20, 2007)

A clear improvement in those comparison pics; well done.


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

warren_1987 said:


> wogi- yeah agree but for me thats good as before i was always slouching and back bent, now i hold my self correctly, its not just about muscle gain but overall look so im happy but tanks for the input as said before its better for me to get the truth rather than 100% lies lol. but like said i am up 8.5lbs and inches on body abs are showing more so im appy.
> 
> kboy- yeah mate i know, and the rest aint a problem i get plent of it lol


Yea now you got the posture sorted your start feeling alot better - I bet you notice people treating you a bit diffrently now in everyday life now you look more confident.

:beer1:

Just keep plugging away - it will come.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

o iv always been confident, lol just got the gift of the gab i guess lol

and thanks clydefrog


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

Keep it up mate, you will grow like a weed at first! Just eat, rest and progress on your compounds, weight or reps.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate well its took 6 weeks for 8.5lbs im hopeing for another 6.5lbs in the next 6 weeks that will get me to 180lbs in 12 weeks,.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok i have made some adjustments to my routine latley and i am thinking of this , i have not changed the main exersices just dropped some isolatin stuff and added a comp or two, does this look like too muc? take into consideration all i do wen not in the gym is sit around the house and i get around 9 hours kip per night on average and in bed tw hours before kip watching stevie or on here.

chest and tri - flat bench (rotate each week db and bb)

incline bench( ditto )

dips weighted

close grip bench press

flys

i was thinking of changeing the flys to cable cross overs and change the close grip to decline db bench and add a tri iso.

??

back and bi - deads

one arm BOR db

seated rows

pull ups

curls

leve this alone was the plan

legs and shoulders - squat

leg press

calf raises ( every other week )

db shoulder press

seated bb press

lateral raises

leave the same

any suggestions.


----------



## kev987 (Mar 9, 2008)

Well done buddy. A good improvement in the pics. Keep it up. I started about the same time as you and iv noticed the same improvements too. It just show's us what we could look like soon.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers mate well keep upi your training too.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

You've said your happy with the results your routine have given you and havent noticed any signs of it currently not working so why change it? Seems abit like your changing it for the sake of it.

Stick to what works and change it when it stops working, jmo :bounce:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah maybee you right mate it was all pretty much the same just thinking the bottom of my chest aint progressint as much as the rest, i ave kept the same but added 3x10 on decline so far,

cheers


----------



## adzk469 (Mar 19, 2007)

What is your rep range and sets for all your exercises?? Personally I found that decline bench did not work my lower chest anymore than flat, but that may just be me!


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i do 5x5 but i added the decine and any isolation moves i do 3 x 10

cheers


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok well today went well at the gym but due to gym being shut over easter weekend i had to delay my chest tri day untill yesterday instead of mon and then backnd bi day today so now i feel wrecked. im going to have a bath lol and then chill eat and sleep for the rest of the day and night.

deadlifts went up again to 105kg i think i could do moe but not with strict form and i dont really want to comprimise my form.

but all in all a good day,

got to say tho on the food side of me, im starting to feel hungry more often even to i have just upped my food intake last week and im intaking more than needed to gain.

im looking forwad to my bed tonight but not looking forward to the morning wen the muscle pain kick in on my back lol.

tried to help a lad in the gym today as his back was dangerously bent, doing deads but got it through back in my face lol all i said was ,

'' hi mate, just noticed your back is bent when doing a rep, my deads improoved alot when i started keeping good form, you could try using a mirror to keep it straight. it will take a while to perfect if ever hahaha but i still get tld from time to time on my form''

and got the reply

'' as long as im lifting it off the ground im still working it, so i dont need your help''

i just said ok mate no bother

as i have been trying to control my anger probs. when really i wanted to beat the hell out of him with a 20 plate. funny thing is the lad must have been 6' 140lbs. so that had me in a mood, but irfonicaly the mood mae me train harder.

so fck him lol

anyway log over today unless someting eventfull happens ( god i hope not)

warren


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok people, had a decent day today, justa cardio and abs session, i havent trained my abs for a while so i smahed them today and done 45 mins treadmill at incline 5% and 6kph i also ha a game of football after, its been a while since i played but i seem to have lasted much longer in the game tan before, in regards to being tired.

ok day tho, had some american spout off abuse lol saying i must be really tall to be 175 lol unfort mate i am 175 deal with it , seems like every one likes to wind me up at the times im trying to keep my cool,

ok warren


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

Lol dont talk to anyone in the gym unless you want to wreck there front bum.

I never give advice, I think about how i would react if someone started telling me whats what - lol even if its good advice nobodys going to take it well.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

why thats crazy, if i found out that i had been doing something with ****e form and not one person in the gym told me even tho it was obvious then id think they were ignorant,

and lol at wreck there front bum


----------



## ParaManiac (Mar 20, 2007)

wogihao said:


> I never give advice, I think about how i would react if someone started telling me whats what - lol even if its good advice nobodys going to take it well.


Thats bollox Wogi,i welcome advice if it's constructive.

Warren,with a bit of luck the ignorant cvnt will end up crippled.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

PARAMANIAC said:


> Thats bollox Wogi,i welcome advice if it's constructive.
> 
> Warren,*with a bit of luck the ignorant cvnt will end up crippled*.


lmao, well he prob will mate im supprised his back dont kill him.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

hey uys i need a bit of advice, i was speaking to a guy on the anabolicminds site and he wreckons im not eating anywhere enough to gain muscle, wat you think.

9am - 150g oats

500ml milk

protien powder scoop

1 fih oil caps

10.30 - gym

12pm - 50g oats

500ml milk

protien powder scoop

1 multivit

2pm - 5 eggs minus 1 yolk

3 slices wholemeal bread

5.30pm- 100g wholemeal pasta

200g chicken

1/2 jar of pasta sauce

9.00pm - 100g wholemeal pasta

200g chicken

1/2 jar of pasta sauce

before bed - protien powder scoop

500 ml milk

1 multoivit

it comes to around 3500 i think and i weigh 175lbs

cheers


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

To be fair lots of good deadlifters use a curved back, exersises should be done listening to your body. Some people just naturaly find it better that way.

Same as if you see a guy lifting with a big arch on the bench, you dont know what hes training for. for all you know he could be a powerlifter.

The amount of weird looks I got doing dumbell swings, zelcher squats/deadlifts ect, bent press haha.

Theres lots of times where i see guys doing stuff wrong but then Im not about to ruin there mojo - there soon learn and to be fair thats not my job.

If they asked me to show them how to do somthing or why I do a exersise Im happy to explain.

I give you one example of what happened when I broke my own rule, for weeks there had been 2 guys that looked like a Hanson tribute group - we called them the Umbop twins. they spent most of there time ****ing about on the machine bench, various machines They had previously told me and the training partner whist squatting atg that it was dangerous to go bellow parellel and that we should wear a belt otherwise our backs would get dammaged. Now I was very cool and said cheers I will bear that in mind.

Anyway time passes and there makeing no progress (well they bought some GASP wife beaters) and one day me and the training partner said "you need to train with free weights mate, otherwise your just not going to add the mass." I even offered that they could come training with us on chest day. They were sceptical and first thing they said was "yea but you do them dangerous exersises where you touch the bar with your head (skulls)" and after explaining that that was the key to a good bench they are intrested it seems so we agree to meet up next session.

Next session comes - no hanson twins, 2 weeks later they slink in and try to aviod us lol. then they never came back.

About the diet as long as your full at the end of the meals and are getting some sort of protein every time then its ok. Alot of people overthink that stuff. Your obviously putting the time in thinking the stuff through - thats good. Just try it for a week, if your not full or not feeling full of beans in the gym then up the callories slowly untill you find that your going potty in the gym and not feeling hungry.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

cheers for the reply wog, i suppose it just depends on the person, me personally, i like to here what im doing incorrect or what i can improove on especially from womeone wo is in better knowledge than myself.

on the diet from i have realised i worked out all my intake on weighing 165 but im now 175 so i might slowly upp them.

thanks


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok iv added bits to my food and got the kcals up to 4.5k kcals anyone think this is too many or not


----------



## wogihao (Jun 15, 2007)

just go for it - your eating pretty lean anyway. If its to much and you start putting on to much excess fat then just cut back and do a bit of cardio.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

The guy who has said you weren't eating enough to put on weight, did you explain to him that you have been eating this ammount since xmas and HAVE put on weight and HAVE visabley lost fat therefore youve probably actually put on more muscle than the scales show?

Seems bonkers to me to have a diet that you know works and because someone on a forum said thats not enough to change it?


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

yeah mate its just because i mentioned my weit is starting to platue off a bit and had a discussion and realised i have been eating enough to bulk if i weighed 165lbs but i have put on 10 lbs since then but i am still eating just enough to bulk if i weighed 165lbs and thats why im platueing ( or im sure will be 1 reason)

also im on a supplement stack at the moment of

drive, rpm and jungle warfare, the drive and rpm are very good at fat burning so i shouldnt put in too much fat if i up the kcals and the jungle warfare needs a upped level of carbs and kcals aswell tis is why i decided to re consider the diet and up the intke.

while im on about it , does any one know a good smoothie recipie for a 1000calorie sake i can supp throughout the day.


----------



## irwit (Mar 29, 2007)

No idea about those sups but you've grown 6% in weight but are adding 33% more calories. No harm in trying but does sound like a big increase on something thats already working.

Designing a 1000kal shake, god thats gonna taste AMAZING !!!! Mines currently around 500kals 50 grams of protein fast and slow release, 2 oatabix, pint semi skimmed, topped witha bit of water, flax seed powder, big scoop of whey. Rocky road protein so it tastes the bollox :bounce:


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

people keep saying that it will taste great lol i cant see it, i think it wil taste rank lolim just considering a shake if i cant actually manage to eat the food i have planned.

i might keep the kcals to maybee 4200-4300 instead of 4500 this way iv upped them but im not going to high for my weight.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Definitely looking leaner dude, keep it up.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks mate, by your name on here seems we ave similar goals , im aiming for 13st short term goal.


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok as i was saying im looking to up my kcal intake so here is wat i have come up with.










my worry is getting fat tho, wat d you guys think is this too much for leanish gains, am i going to put on more fat than muscle by eting this much food? and lastly is tis clean for a bulk?

any help much appreiciated thanks


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well i took sat off due to a mates birthday, but i ended up not going out as his grandad was ill so he decded not to go out which means i didnt drink.

im up to 175lb this morning which im happy with as i have been told im looking leaner so its all good like i have said im going to up the kcals this week . i missed my wake up this morning , i just slept through the alarm and got up at 12 lol but meany i got 11 hours kip i guess that was my bodys way of telling me i needed a rest so all done now and feeling energetic.

i also was told by my mam that i looked taller when standing under our archway so i measured my height and im exactly 5'11'' wich means in the last few months since xmass i have grew like 1/2 and inch. but maybee due to better posture now( thinking it is in all honesty)

any way im off warren


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well i got weighed today and weighed in at 177.5lbs which i am happy with and im 4 weeks off my target to reac 180lbs so im hopeing to exceed that, anything over 180lbs will be a total bonus. in the aims of the american football i dont know how it will go as latley i have not been able to sprint or run very well due to shin splints ( very sore).

i have been thinking latley that i might bulk untill june 1st and then try drop my bf down a bit, as i am starting to see the fat but want to get my muscle mass up a bit more firstif by june first i can be 13st (184lbs ) at 15/16% bf then i will be happy to stop the bulk and drop bf for a while. im not using the word cut as i still wont have much to cut around lol and im wont be looking to get my bf% down to single digits just something abit more respectable for me, maybe 12/13% and then back on a clean bulk and opefully on the bulk i wont exceed 13/14% which i will be hapy with as i think im around the 16% now but pics tomorow so you lot can judge.

any advise , does that sound ok to do? opinions welcome

warren


----------



## cellaratt (Jul 16, 2008)

warren_1987 said:


> in the aims of the american football i dont know how it will go as latley i have not been able to sprint or run very well due to shin splints ( very sore).
> 
> Warren, do you live in America or do you want to come here to play professional Football ? Looks like your making great progress...good job...I must have missed it but how tall are you at 177.5 lbs ??


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

i would love to come to us and play prof football lol but i was aiming to try out for the university team here in uk, but the level here is nowere near the level of quality as over in the us. also im 21 and have never played before so not a snowballs chance in hell i could ever make prof but it would be enjoyable,

btw im 5'11''


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

well today has been exactly 8 weeks since i started my training and log, and im happy with my progress in this time. here is the comparison stats in 8 weeks , pics will follow tomorow as i havent had time this morning.

ok here we go with the comparison

calf was 14.5 --now-- 15-1/8th

bi was 13-/8th --now-- 13-5/8th

chest was 39''--now-- 41

waist was 35--now-- 34.5

weight 165lbs --now-- 177.8lbs

now i am planning on carrying on with bulking for another 8 weeks untill the 1st june. i dont know if the change in stats are good or average or even bad for a newbie but im happy enough with so fars progress.

also can anyone tell me, how long it will take to drop 3% bf at 185lbs, as i predct i will end up aroud the 185lbs mark after the next 8 weeks and if i can keep my fat levels in check then i should at most only go up to 16%. if im close to this prediction then i would be looking at dropping bf to 13/12% before the next round of bulking up..

i figured 3% of 185lbs will be close to 6lbs of fat and therefore take close to or around 8 weeks if im doing it carefully and trying to keep as much strength and mass as possible?

thanks in advance for replies warren


----------



## warren (Jun 16, 2008)

ok people , had a ****ty time last few weeks but things looking up. my mam n dad were having probs and my neice was very ill, and the house i bought was goig down ill. but now parents made up neice is getting better and i have bought two more houses.

after all that has happened latley i figure i need to make ore out of life,( 21 with a mid life crisis lol) hence the 2 new properties, i have also decided to go back to fighting, but i have ony ever fought at 155 so a jump in weight will be a good challange as i was unbeaten as a junior at 155. but i think im goiung to see what im like at 170lbs but with low bf% so in you opinions when will i have to start to cut? im 180lbs ish now at around 15/16% i figure im going to bulk still for another few weeks and then cut down to 10% bf weather im at exactly 170lbs or just outside it doesnt make too much difference untill closer to a fight.


----------



## marc5180 (May 31, 2007)

Just been reading through your thread. Noticed that you haven't posted for a while, hows it going? Did you reach your 180 pounds target weight?


----------

